# Whilst in Germany....



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We visited Dachau Concentration Camp

Sobering stuff. We visited yesterday and to say it 'makes you think' is an understatement.










I've put some of the photos up on my blog in a gallery:

http://paulandalisons2012tour.wordpress.com

The photo of the gas chamber is where 200 people at a time were gassed thinking that they were off for a 'shower' meanwhile the vents were loaded up with poisonous gas.

When tools like that American who named his kid Adolf H start spouting b*ll*cks dressed up in a Nazi outfit they should drag him and his family round the site to see what went on


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Agree. If you are in the Limoges/Poiter area this place is also very sobering and reminds you why we fought the fascists.

Dick


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes I can reiterate everything about Oradour I have never seen so many people walking around in total silence

RIP


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

1302 said:


> When tools like that American who named his kid Adolf H start spouting b*ll*cks dressed up in a Nazi outfit they should drag him and his family round the site to see what went on


Wouldn't help, I am afraid. Such imbeciles would insist that this is all fake ... 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> Agree. If you are in the Limoges/Poiter area this place is also very sobering and reminds you why we fought the fascists.
> 
> Dick


We did that last September 

Simply a spiteful act of revenge.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Sideways86 said:


> Yes I can reiterate everything about Oradour I have never seen so many people walking around in total silence


My 'oradour' photos are here:

http://paulandalisons2012tour.wordpress.com/2012/10/24/oradour-sur-glane/


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Whilst I would hesitate to "recommend" a visit to Oradour, if you do make the effort it is a moving and thought-provoking visit.

Our recent visit: Oradour

I've no doubt that a visit to Dachau or Auschwitz would have the same effect.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

We went to Oradour a couple of years ago and it is very moving.
There is an excellent air there as well.


----------

